# Solved: Limited to no connectivity, Not assigned network address



## Scotty2127 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey

I have a D-Link DI 524 wireless router, connected to a desktop PC running XP, 3 laptops running Vista and another laptop running XP. The laptops all use the wireless.

Everything was working beautifully, then one day the desktop had a message on the Local Area Connection indicationg Limited or No Connectivity, and is unable to connect to the internet or see any of the other computers in the network. All the laptops have no such issues, all connect to the internet, and can see each other in the network (except of course for the desktop)

In the Local Area Connection Properties, it says:
Limited or No Connectivity
You might not be able to access the Internet or some network resources. This problem occurred because the network did not assign a network address to the computer.

When I click Details in the Local Area Connection properties, it says:

Physical Address: 00-0A-E6-97-C2-13
IP Address: 169.254.140.189
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:
DNS Server:
WINS Server:

When I click Repair, it says:
Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed: Renewing your IP adress

When I run IPCONFIG /ALL, I get:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name: DESKTOP
Primary Dns Suffix:
Node Type: Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix: vic.bigpond.net.au
Description: TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card
Physical Address: 00-0A-E6-97-C2-13
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address: 169.254.140.189
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:

I have tried IPCONFIG /RELEASE and IPCONFIG /RENEW to no avail.

I cannot access my routers settings via the desktop, despite it being connected via ethernet, however, I can access the settings from the laptops. The desktop is set to Obtain an IP Address automatically, and Obtain DNS server address automatically, just as the router instructions stipulate.

Any help would be much appreciated, as the desktop is much less useful without the internet, and is also the print server and holds all the media files, so the laptops are useless without it as well.

I did remove an embarassing (I usually stay on top of spyware/malware/virus checking) amount of Trojans and malware from the desktop after scaning to see if a virus was the problem, and removed all the infections.

Thanks for you time and help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like your NIC may have died.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Scotty2127 (Apr 9, 2009)

Under network adapters it has:
1394 Net Adapter
TE100-PCBUSR 32-Bit Cardbus PC Card

Neither of these items have a red x

Furthermore, none of the other devices listed have a red x, or yellow ? or !


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*If this is an XP machine, do this.*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

*If it's a Vista machine, do this:*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Scotty2127 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you so much, that did the trick, and everything is working again.

Thanks for the help, advice and time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, thanks for the feedback. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

